

The weekly read eval podcast loop - lispm
http://lisp.geek.nz/weekly-repl/

======
TimboMac
Is the email database for the CL decisions available, as mentioned circa 27
minutes? I would like to have a read of the descisions behind Lisp1-Lisp2 /
nil as false / case sensitivity etc before making a fool of myself on
comp.lang.lisp. Again.

~~~
zachbeane
You could try Peter's route and ask Richard Gabriel for it.

------
zephjc
Any thought of adding this to the iTunes store's podcast directory?

~~~
adestefan
You can subscribe to the rss feed in iTunes. It's under the Advanced menu when
your in the podcast section.

~~~
zephjc
Awesome, ty, never noticed that

